# Tractor loader arms, can it be welded?



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Just noticed after our first storm that my tractor left side loader arms are wiggling. Upon further observation I noticed two bolts busted off.

Can it be welded instead of drilling the bolts out? Will it be strong?

To drill the bolts out I'll have to remove the gas tank.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

DONT weld it. what happens if you want/need to split the tractor for repair work. most tractors that use loaders need to have the loader brackets remove for major work.clutch,pto,hyd pump,etc.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

rancherman84;1358727 said:


> DONT weld it. what happens if you want/need to split the tractor for repair work. most tractors that use loaders need to have the loader brackets remove for major work.clutch,pto,hyd pump,etc.


They dont seem to be in the way of things? Worst come to worst cut it off when repairs are needed and drill the bolts then because everything is already apart?

Strength wise of welding??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Take the fuel tank off and get new bolts in there. Torque the bolts then put a few small beads of weld on the bolt heads and then on the plate to frame. You'll learn from this as it seems loaders like to come loose and need checked every 10 hours for the first 50 to make sure their staying tight. Tourqe you wheels while your at it.

On edit after really looking at it, I'd just weld it.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Are the bolts that broke off threaded into the frame/body of the tractor?


....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

White Gardens;1358828 said:


> Are the bolts that broke off threaded into the frame/body of the tractor?
> 
> ....


Yes, he will have to use a tap to get them out.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

JD Dave;1358819 said:


> Take the fuel tank off and get new bolts in there. Torque the bolts then put a few small beads of weld on the bolt heads and then on the plate to frame. You'll learn from this as it seems loaders like to come loose and need checked every 10 hours for the first 50 to make sure their staying tight. Tourqe you wheels while your at it.
> 
> On edit after really looking at it, I'd just weld it.


I have access to a very good welder and he says that he will do 1" beads, shock, weld more, shock etc. Says it will most definitely hold but I dont want future problems down the road.

JD Dave have you encountered this issue before? You would just weld or would you to do everything?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

White Gardens;1358828 said:


> Are the bolts that broke off threaded into the frame/body of the tractor?
> 
> ....


I'm not positive but they look to be drilled into the bottom of the block?? They go in right below the starter/flywheel.

They will need to be tapped out but its getting at them. The one that you can barely see might not be reachable without extensive tear down. Especially since there 3/4 bolts and will require a large drill


----------



## JimL (Jan 29, 2011)

I would pull the loader off where I could get to the bolts that are broke. Then I would weld something to what was left of the bolt. Remove broken parts. Put loader back on and torque it down.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

cmo18;1358857 said:


> I'm not positive but they look to be drilled into the bottom of the block?? They go in right below the starter/flywheel.


Ya, that's what I was afraid of. Most tractors I grew up around had a uni-frame/motor/Rear end case/axle. Basically everything is bolted to the block or trans/axle housing. Sometimes you would see the loader arms bolted into the frame/block which seems to be your case.

I would take it to a shop to get those bolts out. Like posted above, don't weld it as you could be in trouble with future repairs to the tractor, that and you don't want to be welding anything to the block.

And as posted above, it's going to take someone welding on a piece of bolt in order to get them out. And make sure you get the correct replacement bolts to make sure it goes back together right.

Can you take a few better pictures? That bracket the bolts go into doesn't look like any loader arm I've ever seen. It' almost looks more like a frame rail for the front end.

Also, what kind of tractor is it? The color is making me think it's an older Ford?

....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cmo18;1358849 said:


> I have access to a very good welder and he says that he will do 1" beads, shock, weld more, shock etc. Says it will most definitely hold but I dont want future problems down the road.
> 
> JD Dave have you encountered this issue before? You would just weld or would you to do everything?


We've pretty much encountered any problem you could have with farm loaders. Farm loaders have come a long way so the newer JD loaders seem to be some what trouble free (touch wood). As I can't see it in person I don't see a problem with welding it but your welder should know for sure. I'd put a few beads on the other side also.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

alot of it has to with how the loader was installed and if bolts are kept tight in the first 50/100 hrs. the right way to fix it is to remove broken bolts and install new ones. welding should work and be just as,if not stronger,but if in the future repairs are needed u might regret welding it.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

White Gardens;1358878 said:


> Ya, that's what I was afraid of. Most tractors I grew up around had a uni-frame/motor/Rear end case/axle. Basically everything is bolted to the block or trans/axle housing. Sometimes you would see the loader arms bolted into the frame/block which seems to be your case.
> 
> I would take it to a shop to get those bolts out. Like posted above, don't weld it as you could be in trouble with future repairs to the tractor, that and you don't want to be welding anything to the block.
> 
> ...


The tractor is a 2004 55hp kioti. Ill take better photos tomorrow in the day light.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Here some more photos.. very hard area to get a picture of. Give an idea as to how the arms are attached.

Going to be welding tonight i believe


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cmo18;1362531 said:


> Here some more photos.. very hard area to get a picture of. Give an idea as to how the arms are attached.
> 
> Going to be welding tonight i believe


I think you (or someone) will regret that decision.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm thinking there's a reason they were bolted in the first place.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dfd9;1362601 said:


> I'm thinking there's a reason they were bolted in the first place.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Ya, I wouldn't be welding that.

That looks like a poor design all around.

....


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

i wouldnt say its a bad design,most loaders are mounted like that.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

do not weld on the frame it will weaken it.....put some good grade 8 bolts in it...kubota had a similiar problem with their loaders about 8 yrs ago


----------



## Upper5percent (Dec 28, 2008)

I assume that that is cast iron...Good LUCK attempting to weld it...
Here is a typical discussion thread about welding cast iron... http://www.millerwelds.com/resources/communities/mboard/archive/index.php/t-20537.html


----------

